# Inkbird IBBQ-4T WIFI vs IRF-4S



## Dm76 (Apr 25, 2020)

After going back and forth on here and doing some research, I think I have narrowed it down to these two.   I am just too worried about the range of Bluetooth if I were to go inside, down to the far end of the house so am probably better off with an RF or WIFI.  These two are just $25 apart and both at or under $100 so I could go for one of them if they are going to be good and last me awhile.  I am just curious if anyone has used both and if so, which one they like better.  I am using this on a grill so I won't have any long 12 hour smokes or anything and won't be leaving the house while something is cooking.  The longest I could see it going is if I were to cook a whole chicken or ribs for a few hours but most stuff will be shorter like for cooking chicken breasts, reverse searing a steak, etc.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 26, 2020)

M
 M88


 Steve H
  Could you help?


----------



## Steve H (Apr 27, 2020)

In regards to the blue tooth range. How far are you thinking the distance will be? I have gone easily 150 feet with my IBT-4XS.
I have yet to try their WiFi model . Though I have heard good things about them.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 27, 2020)

Steve H said:


> In regards to the blue tooth range. How far are you thinking the distance will be? I have gone easily 150 feet with my IBT-4XS.
> I have yet to try their WiFi model . Though I have heard good things about them.


I'm the same with Steve, dont have the wifi but do have the 4xs bluetooth I keep my smokers out in my garage which is at least 100 ft from house and keep the tablet in the house with no issues connecting to it.


----------



## Dm76 (Apr 27, 2020)

Well, the most would probably be about 50-60 feet inside a house and in a basement though.  Lots of walls and floors in the way.  Plus the grill sits on my deck with a chimney between it and wherever I go so there is that masonry to deal with too.  So I guess the other consideration here is whether to go with a dedicated receiver on the RF model vs. a phone app.


----------

